# Advice for US mom, US/Italian minor daughter on move to Italy



## nonesuch (Oct 3, 2011)

My minor daughters have US/Italian citizenship, I have US. Older daughter is applying to university in EU/UK and both want me to move back to Italy (lived there for several years in 1980s) or to UK. Younger daughter is 13 and wants to go to school and university there. Probability is that both will live in EU long term and I would like to be near them.

Could younger daughter and I relocate based on her citizenship to Italy/UK? Could I reside, work, and study for a PhD in either? I am fluent in Italian, have friends there, and we have a large family of in-laws who would love us to be closer.

Grazie mille!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You'll need a visa to relocate just about anywhere in the EU at this point. I'd check the website for the Italian consulate in the US (under their visa section) to be sure of the requirements, but most countries won't automatically issue a visa to the non-EU parent of a citizen minor. You'd need to qualify on your own for a resident visa - usually with either an employer or a direct family member as sponsor. (In most countries, a sponsoring family member has to be able to provide for you financially, which wouldn't be the case with your younger daughter.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

